# Halfway through Buffy Season 4



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Picked up season 4 of Buffy at Walmart a couple days ago, have watched about half of it. Season 4 was a lot of fun with the "Initiative".


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Then, somebody goofed at that Wal-Mart store. Buffy-Season 4 doesn't officially get released until June 10th, and the studios don't like retailers breaking the "street" date. Of course it's dependent on the title.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Season 4 = Spike Gets Neutered


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Season 4 seems to be the peak of the series. It begins to slide downhill after that if I remember correctly. I thoroughly enjoyed season 4 (just finished watching the last disc). It is funny seeing what the government would do with all the demons. You know they would have to be doing something if a town really had that high a murder/mangle rate, and trying to use them in a military way would make perfect sense.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually I found Season 4 to be a low point (except with dealing with Spike's Neutering). Most people I know who stopped watching stopped either season 4 (They didn't like the initiative) or season 5 (They hated Dawn). But I found season 5 to be really interesting compared to season 4, Maybe because I found "Adam" to be less interesting than others???


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

"Adam" is only in the last 25% of the shows. The first half of the shows is really Buffy goes to college. The last 1/3 is the initiative and Adam at the end. You have excitement like my roomate was a demon, Johnathan is a Superstar, and Rupert is a demon.

Adding Dawn tells me that they were trying to expand the appeal of the show again. A sure sign that the ratings were already dropping, then the move to UPN and get Buffy the fastfood worker.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike123abc _
> *"Adam" is only in the last 25% of the shows. The first half of the shows is really Buffy goes to college. The last 1/3 is the initiative and Adam at the end. You have excitement like my roomate was a demon, Johnathan is a Superstar, and Rupert is a demon.*


Oh there were great moments, but for me much of the college storyline fell flat. And while Adam and the Initiative were only 1/3 of the shows, they were effectively the Season's evil storyline and found them to be the least satisfying compared to the other seasons.



> _Originally posted by Mike123abc _
> *Adding Dawn tells me that they were trying to expand the appeal of the show again. A sure sign that the ratings were already dropping, then the move to UPN and get Buffy the fastfood worker. *


I think that adding Dawn was to get back to the "Inner 14 year old girl" which was the original audience. I actually liked Buffy the fast food worker, I liked the way it touched upon making ends meet when you are a "Superhero" without a patron (unless you are Millionaire Bruce Wayne  )

Season 5, Appreciated the Ill Joyce storyline, and really enjoyed Glory as the seasons evil. (with all the spike fun as well)

Season 6, Actually liked the Darkness of the season (thats probably why I like Angel as well), the Magic Addiction, the Anya/Xander wedding. And totally loved how "A Zeppo" saves the world. At first the "Triumverate of nerds" just seemed to be an annoyance, but their works did more to destory the Scoobies from within than compared to any other enemy.

Season 7, It did drag on a bit, some episodes seemed to just hang there, but found the ending very satisfying.

But one thing I loved from all seasons, is that EVERYONE is redeemable. Cordy (more from just being a general Bi*ch), Anya, Spike, Jonathan, Andrew, Faith, etc.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

If I'm correct, one of the best episodes of Buffy was "Hush", which was during the fourth season.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *If I'm correct, one of the best episodes of Buffy was "Hush", which was during the fourth season. *


There were some good episodes in Season 4, "Hush" is probably considered in the Top 5 all-time.

My Favorite episode was from Season 5 "The Body", the crying speech by Anya about not knowing how to act properly because no one will tell her is classic, a moment of perfection...


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2003)

Huh. So that's my "reward" for pre-ordering -- having to wait a couple more weeks than the guy who just walks into Wal-Mart and picks it up? What a treat.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glenn _
> *Huh. So that's my "reward" for pre-ordering -- having to wait a couple more weeks than the guy who just walks into Wal-Mart and picks it up? What a treat. *


Well I had it preordered with Amazon.com, saw the shelf full of them in Walmart, went home, checked the Amazon order (figured it would have shipped then), then saw that it had not shipped and would not ship until the tenth. So, I canceled the order on amazon and went back to Walmart and picked it up.

I figured they released it early because of the season ending. I still find it strange that Walmart would get it so early, they like just in time ordering. So, I figured they just moved up the release to coincide with the season ending.


----------

